# Tire Replacement



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

On our last trip we had a tire separate on us and did not know it until we reached our destination. The tire looked fine I only suspected a problem when the wheel chock did not fit between the wheels.

We called for roadside assistance to get the tire changed and the person that came had a floor jack that could not reach the frame.

I now want to replace the factory D rated Chinese tires with E rated Maxxis. Is it a good idea to go up to an E rated tire ? Also is there anywhere on the axel you can place a jack, my local tire shop does not have a jack that will reach the frame either?.

Trailer is a 298RE

Tires 225 75 R15


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I use a bottle jack between the two leaf spring stack u-bolts when I just need to elevate the tire to get it off. The axle is just a tube, so you can't place it in the middle of the axle or you may bend it. When I do more extensive maintenance I use the same bottle jack set on home made stacked 2x6s and a 2x4 between the frame and the top of the jack.


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

The consensus seems to be E rated tires are the better choice. I was thinking in my case the remaining tire was carrying twice the load and might have also failed, don't know what might have happened then. Also the D rated tires are marked "maximum speed 65 mph" are the E tires rated higher ?


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

I have decided to replace the factor tires with Maxxis E rated tires . I am now questioning if the spare should be replaced ? It has been used once (about 70 miles on It, about three yrs old ) and covered .when not in use. Any opinions ?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vinny said:


> The consensus seems to be E rated tires are the better choice. I was thinking in my case the remaining tire was carrying twice the load and might have also failed, don't know what might have happened then. Also the D rated tires are marked "maximum speed 65 mph" are the E tires rated higher ?


All ST trailer tires are speed rated to 65 mph.



vinny said:


> I have decided to replace the factor tires with Maxxis E rated tires . I am now questioning if the spare should be replaced ? It has been used once (about 70 miles on It, about three yrs old ) and covered .when not in use. Any opinions ?


spare should be fine but if you have the money and want the piece of mind then get a m matching "E" rated tire for the spare.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd go with the E rated Maxxis. only a few $ more than the D load range.

As for speed ratings, Maxxis, and a few other mfg now do have a higher speed rating for ST tires. With Maxxis you can go as high as 85MPH but with a drop in max load rating. Carlisie is similar in that at least some of there tires carry a 75mph speed rating. Mfg I think are finally realizing that people do tow above 65mph.

Personally, we are not in a hurry, take our time getting places and 65ish is a good speed for us, so no issue. 65 towing a 35ft trailer and 65ft overall is in my comfort zone.

Now traveling in our sedan and roadster, well that's another story, I miss Montana's old "reasonable and prudent" speed limit to bad it is now gone


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

I just had the Maxxis E rated tires installed. All four of the factory Trailed tires were out of shape and separated. I am glad I replaced all four tires.
I am now wondering how much air to put in them. The recommended pressure for the stock D rated tires was 65psi. Should I go to 70-75psi ?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vinny said:


> I just had the Maxxis E rated tires installed. All four of the factory Trailed tires were out of shape and separated. I am glad I replaced all four tires.
> I am now wondering how much air to put in them. The recommended pressure for the stock D rated tires was 65psi. Should I go to 70-75psi ?


I would go with the max rated pressure on the tire which is typically 80 psi for "E" tires.


----------



## Aluminum UFO (Jul 1, 2016)

A similar discussion is rampant with Airstreams. Many, as I did myself, went from 15" Marathon D Rate Trailer tires to 16" wheels and Michelin LT225/75R16 LTX AT2 E Rated and 16" Sendel aluminum wheels. I have a 25 foot International Airstream and a F350 Ford Diesel for a tow vehicle with 18" Michelins.

The higher priced Airstreams in the $80,000+ come standard with Michelin light truck E Rated Tires. It is now an 'upgrade' for an additional cost to go from Goodyear Marathons to Michelin LT tires.

There is more tread and I have not had any complaint. These tires are rated for much higher speeds than ST tires. Costco also uses Nitrogen, which I found rarely, if ever, requires adding to maintain pressure.

Those who prefer the ST tires claim that more rivets will pop in the interior aluminum seams. I had 7 rivets pop with the standard ST Marathon tires. So far with the Michelins... none at all. Pop rivets 'breaking' is an Airstream issue, and may have nothing to do with the tires or tow vehicle as some are led to believe.


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Be very careful. Yes the E rated tires are better and can take higher air pressure. However, the rims on the Out backs are only for the st tires at 65 psi. Higher pressure on light rims?...well you can figure out the rest. Be safe


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Changing a tire on a tandem axle is easier when you use a Trailer Aid Plus : https://www.amazon.com/Trailer-Aid-Plus-Tandem-Changing/dp/B001V8UKBO/ref=pd_sim_293_3/157-2418079-5780360?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B001V8UKBO&pd_rd_r=WRTQQA4NWA102EPS8DH2&pd_rd_w=gQ9KV&pd_rd_wg=qpJKu&psc=1&refRID=WRTQQA4NWA102EPS8DH2

Just pull or back the good tire up on the aid and, after loosening lug nuts on the flat, remove the flat and mount your spare.

The video in the above link shows you how Trailer Aid works for you. Pretty slick!

The Aid also allows you to do annual wheel bearing and brake maintenance. C'mon... you know you want one!! :ibbanana:

NOTE: I don't work for nor do I get commissions from the sale of Trailer Aids!! :drive1:


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

I too changed from factory 15" STs to 16" LT tires.

In addition to the peace of mind knowing I am running far better tires, the stiffer LTs had a big affect on trailer sway (less). I am properly setup and have not had a problem with sway, but I can still tell a difference. The mushiness is gone. I always run at 80 psi.

My tires are the legendary Bridgestone Duravis R250, rated for like 88 mph at full load. (No, I don't tow at that speed but it paints a picture of their durability.)

There are two types of people who run ST tires, those who have had blowouts and those who will! Junk, junk, junk...

The Sendel wheels I bought are the same design as the factory wheels so nobody can tell I changed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dropthejackstands (Jun 25, 2017)

I installed 4 of the new, US made Goodyear Endurance tires on our 2016 Outback 328RL back in April 2017 to replace the cheap "China-poppers" it come from the factory with. I went from a D-load rating to an E-rating, max psi from 65 to 80 and speed rating from 65mph to an N rating of 87mph. Not that I plan on towing that fast, but I will roll at 70mph down the Interstate. So far, so good. It's worth the change for the piece of mind that I'm actually equipped with a tire that is slight overkill for what I need. I have a few thousand miles on them now in 4 trips.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dropthejackstands said:


> I installed 4 of the new, US made Goodyear Endurance tires on our 2016 Outback 328RL back in April 2017 to replace the cheap "China-poppers" it come from the factory with. I went from a D-load rating to an E-rating, max psi from 65 to 80 and speed rating from 65mph to an N rating of 87mph. Not that I plan on towing that fast, but I will roll at 70mph down the Interstate. So far, so good. It's worth the change for the piece of mind that I'm actually equipped with a tire that is slight overkill for what I need. I have a few thousand miles on them now in 4 trips.


I installed the same tires this spring. I also have several thousand miles on them now, with no problems.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> Rrc&kyc said:
> 
> 
> > Be very careful. Yes the E rated tires are better and can take higher air pressure. However, the rims on the Out backs are only for the st tires at 65 psi. Higher pressure on light rims?...well you can figure out the rest. Be safe
> ...


the alloy rims on our 295RE are rated for 80psi. The spare tire rim, a steel rim, is rated for 65psi


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

Rrc&kyc said:


> Be very careful. Yes the E rated tires are better and can take higher air pressure. However, the rims on the Out backs are only for the st tires at 65 psi. Higher pressure on light rims?...well you can figure out the rest. Be safe


When I had Maxxis E rated tires installed this spring I asked the tire store to verify what the max pressure was for my wheels. They told me the wheels would handle 80. I've seen information online that leads me to believe the 5 lug wheels are rated to 65 psi and the 6 lugs wheels rated for 80 psi.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

RLM5150 said:


> Rrc&kyc said:
> 
> 
> > Be very careful. Yes the E rated tires are better and can take higher air pressure. However, the rims on the Out backs are only for the st tires at 65 psi. Higher pressure on light rims?...well you can figure out the rest. Be safe
> ...


----------



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

They are other things to be aware of. Speed ratings. Some tires, even mentioned, have lower speed tires. The blow outs seem to be on ones that the speed is 65. But constantly see flying by done 75+ and see down the road with blow outs. Please verify there speeds. Delamination happens from this. There are only a few with the speed ratings and load. Surprisingly allot don't do both. Other campers when we where looking where not rated to do speed limit. Think it's not so? Educate yourself and you see. Happy trails.


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I am using Michelin XRV tires, they run well and I would recommend this tire as a good agitator tire to anyone.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

Goodyear is a great product. I discovered this product while looking for the best 5th wheel tires on the market. At first, I assumed that this RV tire could only be used on huge travel trailers and fifth wheels. It fits a lot of stuff and boat trailers, which surprised me.


----------

